# Luke Blue tabby long hair



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lukie Blue Tabby 4 yrs old .Lovely lad comes over shy but once you fuss him hes fine. Neutered/microchipped ... has had his 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing him

Please say you heard about him from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I really wish you could deliver.
Where are you?. I'm in Cambridgeshire.
He is just the kind of cat I'm looking for.
Would he get on with other cats?.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

The rescue is in Rushden Northamptonshire, he would probably be fine with other cats as he has lived with other cats in the past. You are best speaking to Patsy if you are interested in him and willing to travel


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a shame. we have no car so we could not collect him.
He is SO cute !.
Maybe if we payed for travel costs?.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

You would have to talk to Patsy at the rescue, but I doubt she will be happy with that, as she does like to meet the people see adopts cats out too


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

pugs said:


> That's a shame. we have no car so we could not collect him.
> He is SO cute !.
> Maybe if we payed for travel costs?.


Just a suggestion why not get yourselves a Taxi and ask for them to wait for you while the Lady from the rescue can see you and then maybe you can take him back home with you.
Taxis take cats as long as they are in a carrier.

He is a lovely Boy and I am sure where there's a will there's away!
Good Luck


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

But if she wants a home check she will not want me to take him & I would have spent all that money just to get there. Which is why I thought if the brought him to me they could do a home check at the same time.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

And would you be willing to pay the travel costs even if the home check is not successful when they are there?

I imagine it doesnt quite work like that, many rescues have more local homecheckers to you who will check before the cat is brought to you. Far too stressful for the cat to be carted around to houses where home checks are not successful.

If you are serious, sort out the homecheck (and the £100 adoption fee) and then find a way to go get him, train, hire car, etc.


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

First, talking down to people when they are only trying to help is wrong.
All I did was ask about a cat I was wanting to adopt.
I have cats already that I have adopted from local shelters, yes I was home checked & payed the adoption fees. All of my cats are vet checked twice a year & up to date with their injections even though they do no not go out.
I am willing to pay the adoption fee & travel costs but I am not going to pay out for two travel fees (If for some reason they do not find me good for an adoption).
I have noticed on these boards that if someone wants to find a cat & is offrering a good safe home that there are some people who just want to say bad things.
I understand that checking that a home is ready & safe for a cat that has already gone through a bad time is a must but in these times when money is tight I think people need to be more kind.
I've only been a member of these forums for 3 months but can hardly believe how unkind people can be.
Please don't reply saying you are only trying to help because your negative words are hurtful.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Please point out the negative words or statements....

All I said was it doesn't work like a parcel delivery service.... If you want the cat you will probably have to go get it...


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

You have just answered your own question !


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I apologise for thinking this rescue has other things to do with it's time than run around after you...


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

What?!.
Do you really think that you are the ONLY one who cares about animals?.
You turn nasty as soon as anyone does not agree with you !.
Grow up !.
There are so many people out there who give their time, love & money to help but people like you just want to control what others say & do.
If you read anything I have said on this forum you will find that NEVER at any point did I ask ANYONE to run around after me. I was willing to do that !.
I feel VERY sorry for you, if posting negative messages is the only thing in your life.


----------

